# سلسلة رائعة لتعليم انظمة الهيدروليك للمعدات الثقيلة من شركة كتربيللر



## محمد صلاح العبد (17 أغسطس 2014)

سلسلة تعليم انظمة الهيدروليك للمعدات الثقيلة من شركة كتربيللر مع الجزء الاول

http://www.mediafire.com/download/ld31ct97566tt99/Hydraulics.rar

سيتم رفع الباقى قريبا ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد مصطفى أبوعوف (20 أغسطس 2014)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا.
هل يمكنك رفع الاعمال الخاصة بمكونات الورش لكتربيلر إذا كانت لديك، حيث اننى معمارى ومهتم بالمعدات الثقيلة و تجهيزات مبانى الورش الخاصة بصيانة هذه المعدات.
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (30 أغسطس 2014)

الجزء الثانى من سلسلة تعليم انظمة الهيدروليك للمعدات الثقيلة من شركة كتربيللر
http://www.mediafire.com/download/58...hydraulics.rar

الجزء دة بيبين شرح دوائر الهيدروليك المستخدمة فى كل انواع المعدات مفيد جدا جدا جدا


----------



## eng.same7 elshamy (10 سبتمبر 2014)

ما شاء الله الملفات بها معلومات مفيدة جدا ومبسطة من بداية اساسيات الهيدروليك

شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك يا بشمهندس محمد .. وجزاك الله خيرا عن كل من ينتفع بهذا الموضوع


----------



## ahmed_khalaf_ahmed (7 نوفمبر 2014)

ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## saad_srs (7 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## saad_srs (7 نوفمبر 2014)

محمد صلاح العبد قال:


> الجزء الثانى من سلسلة تعليم انظمة الهيدروليك للمعدات الثقيلة من شركة كتربيللر
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/58...hydraulics.rar
> 
> الجزء دة بيبين شرح دوائر الهيدروليك المستخدمة فى كل انواع المعدات مفيد جدا جدا جدا



اخي العزيز ارجو التاكد من الملف حيث بعد تحميله لا يضهر شئ 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م احمد قدرى (11 ديسمبر 2014)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الفاتح مطر (12 ديسمبر 2014)

سلسلة رائعة لتعليم انظمة الهيدروليك للمعدات الثقيلة من شركة كتربيللرسلسلة تعليم انظمة الهيدروليك للمعدات الثقيلة من شركة كتربيللر مع الجزء الاول http://www.mediafire.com/download/ld...Hydraulics.rar سيتم رفع الباقى قريبا ان شاء اللهاخي مشكور والله يجزيك خير وثواب نزلت معاي وتفتح افقي ولله الحمد


----------



## الفاتح مطر (12 ديسمبر 2014)

الاخوة الكرام دفعتني مشاركة الاخ محمد صلاح العبد الكريم لان ادخل معكم في علم الهيدروليك واتمنى ان يستفيد الجميع هي عبارة عن دورة تدريبية :المسمى : النظم الهيدروليكية Hydraulic Systems الهدق من الدورة : 1- التعرف على اساسيات المفاهيم الفيزيائية في النظم الهيدروليكية .2- التعرف على مكونات النظم الهيدروليكية الثلاثة ( منظومة امداد الطاقة الهيدروليكية - منظومة التحكم - منظومة التشغيل ) 3- التعرف على منظومة امداد الطاقة 4- التعرف على منظومة التحكم .5- التعرف ع لى منظومة التشغيل .المحاور: 1- المفاهيم الفيزيائية ( الطاقة , القدرة, الشغل , القوة , الضغط , القدرة الحصانية ) 2- مكونات المنظومة الهيدروليكية 3- منظومة امداد الطاقة 4- منظومة التحكم 5- منظومة التشغيل 6- ملحقات المنظومة الهيدروليكية .7- بناء وتخطيط المنظومة الهيدروليكة .


----------



## waelazzaz (7 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed amma (7 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سامي علي احمدد (12 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## م احمد قدرى (25 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله الف خير​


----------



## معاذ عبدالرءوف (27 أبريل 2015)

اشكرك على العمل الرائع


----------



## كريم غانم (20 يناير 2020)

موضوع مفيد جدا


----------



## blue rose (12 يناير 2021)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------

